# What is your favorite sci-fi TV series?



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm a sucker for *Stargate SG-1*


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 29, 2009)

star trek


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 29, 2009)

1. Sliders
2. Star Trek: TNG
3. Star Trek: Voyager


----------



## Russ (Mar 29, 2009)

Battlestar Galactica. Even though it could have been so much better and even though the show pulled a literal Deux Ex Machina in the end, it is still my favourite.

I also enjoyed the 4400 though I wasn't surprised when it was cancelled.

Edit: I have also started watching Firefly and enjoying it.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 29, 2009)

Russ said:


> I also enjoyed the 4400 though I wasn't surprised when it was cancelled.



I remember that show. I guess it got canceled, because of ppl like me; not watching it xD


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 29, 2009)

Ark said:


> I remember that show. I guess it got canceled, because of ppl like me; not watching it xD


 
um yeah.. it was of people like you not watching it... 

i like star trek TNG and voyager.... 

heroes is good too...


----------



## Shatter (Mar 30, 2009)

Voyager or DS9.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 30, 2009)

The Next Generation.

SG-1 started out strong (very, _very_ strong) but sort of devolved in later seasons.  Meanwhile, I haven't watched too many other Sci-Fi series.  TNG has at least remained relatively consistent in quality (I'd say the average TNG is better than the worse SG-1 episode).

Wait, does Eureka count as Sci-Fi?  If so, definitely that one.  Eureka is one of the shows that I _really_ enjoy when I catch it.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 30, 2009)

Attaman said:


> SG-1 started out strong (very, _very_ strong) but sort of devolved in later seasons.



It happened, ever since Jack O'Neill (Richard Dean Anderson) left Stargate SG-1, and was replaced by Cameron Mitchell (Ben Browder), and Vala Mal Doran (Claudia Black); the two Farscape veterans. I never liked it when they did that, and I tried to watch it, but it wasn't the same. At least O'Neill came back for the final movie.



Attaman said:


> Wait, does Eureka count as Sci-Fi?  If so, definitely that one.  Eureka is one of the shows that I _really_ enjoy when I catch it.



I've watched the 1st season of Eureka, and got lost when they went to a alternative life. Plus, I don't have cable anymore


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Star Trek
Doctor Who
Torchwood
Terminator: Sarah Connor Chronicles


----------



## Attaman (Mar 30, 2009)

I would say Dr. Who is high on my list... but I've really only seen three episodes.  Two for the 9th Doctor (The finale and the Dalek in the museum) and one for the 10th (the Ood).  I also caught a glimpse of the... 5th Doctor once?  What I've seen is good, but I can't rate a show on just three and a half episodes.


----------



## Teracat (Mar 30, 2009)

Either Doctor Who or Firefly.

I can't decide between David Tennant and Nathan Fillion. So many parts, and barely used...


----------



## Rebel-lion (Mar 31, 2009)

Babylon 5! Nothing beats it! 
Battlestar Galactica
Space above and beyond
Red Dwarf


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 31, 2009)

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Lukar (Mar 31, 2009)

Anything but Star Trek.


----------



## Antimony (Mar 31, 2009)

Rebel-lion said:


> Red Dwarf


 
Agreed. Also, it is returning D=

I also like Star Trek (original and TNG) and Doctor Who (Tom Baker, William Hartnell, Jon Pertwee)


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, this is going to sound a little retro......but then....I'm a 40-something.

Star Trek (the original)
Space 1999
Lost in Space
UFO (ufffo)
Logan's Run
Max Headroom
V
The X-files and
Lexx


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 31, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> V



"The Visitors are not like us! They have come to enslave and kill us!"


----------



## Rebel-lion (Apr 1, 2009)

Antimony said:


> Agreed. Also, it is returning D=
> 
> I also like Star Trek (original and TNG) and Doctor Who (Tom Baker, William Hartnell, Jon Pertwee)



its coming out on the 10th! its going to be ace!! well i hope it is season 8 sucked!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 1, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> star trek





Henk86 said:


> Star Trek



Ooo, which one/s?

I'm a sucker for TNG, I drive some of my friends mad cos I talk about it all the time XD They forgive me for it though =P One of my friends is a TOS nut XD

So yeah, fave has to be TNG.
Followed by Doctor Who <3


----------



## Henk86 (Apr 1, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Ooo, which one/s?
> 
> I'm a sucker for TNG, I drive some of my friends mad cos I talk about it all the time XD



All series really, but my favs are TOS, TNG, DS9 and Enterprise. Voyager I like, but it was riddled with flaws in my opinion.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 1, 2009)

Stargate SG1 & Stargate Atlantis
Star Trek DS9


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 1, 2009)

Henk86 said:


> All series really, but my favs are TOS, TNG, DS9 and Enterprise. Voyager I like, but it was riddled with flaws in my opinion.



It had it's ups and downs (hated the way it ended), but my favorite episodes are "Timeless" and "Year of Hell".


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 2, 2009)

Special Unit 2.


----------



## Masakuni (Apr 2, 2009)

Doctor Who


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 2, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> "The Visitors are not like us! They have come to enslave and kill us!"



And I was cheering for the scalies....


----------



## Kranksty (Apr 2, 2009)

1. Star Trek: TNG
2. Stargate SG-1
3. Heroes


----------



## TheTrueGameguru (Apr 3, 2009)

Red Dwarf


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 3, 2009)

X-Files is really the only one I'm big into. I sometime imagine what it would be like to be a Lone Gunman....*sigh*


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I sometime imagine what it would be like to be a Lone Gunman....*sigh*



Nah, no funding.  NSA "Smoking-man" for me.    "The Buffalo Bills will never win a Super Bowl as long as I'm alive...." :twisted:


----------



## Fuzor Leogala (Apr 4, 2009)

STARGATE SG1!!! Woo i want the whole disk set T^T i guess the Scifi channel will have to do for now...
*signs*


----------

